# fighting or mating



## neven (Feb 8, 2004)

has ny one seen beardie mating?
how do they do it? does the male bite the female on the neck to role her over? cos mine was just doing that :?
nev


----------



## neven (Feb 8, 2004)

this is a pic of him b4 he does it
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## bkgone (Feb 8, 2004)

hey nev is his beard always that black?


----------



## Springherp (Feb 8, 2004)

that is one horny beardie. the male's beard always turns a dark black like that when mating is near


----------



## neven (Feb 8, 2004)

nah only when they are going to mate or fight or wat eva...
nev


----------



## bkgone (Feb 8, 2004)

is it a little black though?(all the time that is)


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh yeah! What a randy little bugga he is


----------



## neven (Feb 9, 2004)

bkgone said:


> is it a little black though?(all the time that is)


nah not all the time... only when he is supposedly randy...
nev


----------



## insectovor (Feb 9, 2004)

Male bearded dragons bob their head for a while and the female will answer thies by slowly moving her head up and down or even a wave....Then the male will bite the female in her neck and they mate


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2004)

At my house fighting usually leads to mating :wink:


----------



## Nicole (Feb 9, 2004)

The only thing better is the conjugal visit...


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 9, 2004)

What?? With all those prison guards??? Never again


----------



## neven (Feb 10, 2004)

lol dam.... so i really shouldnt stop him from biting her on the neck then hey.... oops lol... i thought he was hurting her :? i got it all on .mov if ny one wants to see it... just pm me... it is 5mg tho  unless some one nos how to reduce it.... great to watch tho.. he goes nuts...
nev


----------



## sobrien (Feb 10, 2004)

yea, send it this way nev


----------



## neven (Feb 10, 2004)

ah.... :? lol how do i on here?
can u send movies on here?
if not pm me ur msn n ill do it on there
nev


----------



## Nicole (Feb 10, 2004)

Seinfeld joke Afro.. Greebo knows what I'm talking about..


----------



## lutzd (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Nev! You can upload a .mov file to the Videos gallery. Go to the main photo gallery page and click Videos. Create an album there and go into it. Then add your movie. 

However, on dialup, it will take a LONG time, but those of us with high speed connections would appreciate it, if you have the patience to wait for the upload!


----------



## neven (Feb 12, 2004)

yeh will do... but if my mum tells me off for leaving the net on im blaming you lol
ill do it now...
nev


----------



## lutzd (Feb 12, 2004)

Nom No! The LAST thing I want is for your mum to get angry with me! Don't do it on MY recommendation ..... please! :shock:


----------



## neven (Feb 12, 2004)

lol u pansy lutzy... she couldnt be further a away... lol
well guys the movie is now uploaded... i hvnt tested if it has uploaded successfully cos im only du  so plz tell me if it does
here is the link
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
its only a 2.4mb file now too so shouldnt take so long to dl
nev


----------



## craig (Feb 12, 2004)

nice filming!!!


----------



## lutzd (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, good job, Nev! Looks like the age-old horny male/reluctant female story to me! At least, that's the way I have to do it! Grab a good bite on the neck so they can't get away - works a treat! :twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 12, 2004)

Nev's mum is looking for ya Lusty


----------



## lutzd (Feb 13, 2004)

Really? :shock: Where? :shock:


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 13, 2004)

I saw her at the airport she was leaving for Sydney and checking a shotgun in the special baggage counter


----------



## stockeh (Feb 13, 2004)

you should all be ashamed of your selves... especially you nev... this is nothing short of reptile porn... i am reporting you all to the authorities...lol.....


----------



## stockeh (Feb 13, 2004)

where abouts in melb are ya nev


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 13, 2004)

whereabouts in Melb are you Stocky?


----------



## stockeh (Feb 13, 2004)

hoppers crossing


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 13, 2004)

hey neighbour


----------



## stockeh (Feb 13, 2004)

and how is newport on this fine and lovely evening... could you smell my BBQ cooking from your place


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 13, 2004)

Newport's fine thanks mate  Nah the smell of mine was too strong


----------



## stockeh (Feb 13, 2004)

fair enough hope ya come up trumps with that vic carpet tomorrow remember to let me know how ya go.... btw how are the easterns doing out side???


----------



## lutzd (Feb 14, 2004)

Africa : having met Nev's mum, I'd be REALLY happy to have her after me! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Feb 14, 2004)

David I will tell on you Sunday


----------



## neven (Feb 14, 2004)

im still here lutzy.... dont make me come after u aswell as my mum... lol...
im in warrandyte... next to doncaster...
ta nev


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 14, 2004)

The tangled webs we weave eh? 

Stocky I have been so damned busy today I didn't even call him! Sorry mate. The Easterns are doing great outside thanks  They loved the 41 degree day today and with the pond water being warm too I was just throwing their cockies in the water and making them swim for them, it was great to watch the acrobatics.
One of the cockies landed on the back of a turtle and the poor turtle didn't know what hit it lol.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 14, 2004)

thats good to hear i will have to keep mine inside till they are a little older... but i have some plans for a great outdoor enclosure for them, it will be the taj mahal for sure. may have to venture over to see your set up some time... if ya dont mind that is

take care
Matt


----------

